
Automakers invented the crime of “jaywalking” - pseudolus
https://www.vox.com/2015/1/15/7551873/jaywalking-history
======
tlb
I propose the new crime of jaywording: using an easily guessed password for an
important account. Also, to reuse a password from a personal account for an
important work account.

This crime causes a huge amount of damage, not just to the jayworder but to
innocent victims. It has led to hundreds of major breaches, including foreign
hacking of a major political party.

A fine of $200 is probably enough for normal accounts.

------
dang
Url changed from [https://getpocket.com/explore/item/the-forgotten-history-
of-...](https://getpocket.com/explore/item/the-forgotten-history-of-how-
automakers-invented-the-crime-of-jaywalking-816728195), which points to this,
which is a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16158918](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16158918).

